# New to the sport



## palerider (Jul 5, 2009)

hey fellas I am new to this sport as i havent done it since I was a small boy , I am now living in north dakota got any tips for bobcat and or coyote sets


----------



## Trapping God (Apr 14, 2009)

Personally i would make a dirt hole set with the trap a little offset in front of the hole. And squirt a little lure in and you should get one. Good Trapping to you. :beer:  :sniper:


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

where in ND, out west?

xdeano


----------



## highview72 (Jul 1, 2009)

Welcome back to the dark side. lol


----------

